# River fishin?



## OhioAngler1 (Apr 5, 2005)

Anyone doin any good on any of the rivers? LMR, or GMR? Throw me some details.


----------



## PhIsHeR GuY (Apr 14, 2005)

I went to the great miami on sunday. The fish are there buy not in great numbers. The water needs to come up for them to be in their thick.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I've made several trips to fish the LMR @ Foster this past week, for brief periods, and I managed at least one bass each time.


----------



## MSB (Apr 7, 2005)

I went fishing Sunday on the GMR, Piqua to Troy. Many obstructions produced rock bass, but not much luck with the smallmouth bass. Smallies seem to still be in deeper water hanging on the slopes. The only way we have had any success fishing for smallies this year is by beating a pumpkin tube on their head. Rock bass, however, are eating anything presented to look like a crayfish (Rebel crayfish, Texas rigged soft craw). I don't fish live bait, but it does always produce fish on the river.

My back yard is literally the GMR here in Troy, so I am on the river often. I can update on these northern stretches, if anyone cares to hear. Also, I will be fishing from Troy to Vandalia today after work. The south of Troy is producing more smallies than north on the GMR right now, but neither is as good as the Stillwater River.


----------



## newbreed (May 4, 2004)

A freind of mine said they had some luck with smallmouth just north of Piqua ... out off Rt 66 ..... they took 10 or so, only one was considered big they said (15+") ......


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

Canoed the GMR from Lockington down to north of Troy on Saturday. Fishing was slow, caught a few small smallies on minnows. I caught a few on fire tiger rapalas and roostertail spinners on sunday night, fish seemed more active. River has alot of current in it, though clear. i was hoping i might stumble into a few saugeyes or a northern.


----------



## williambauman (Apr 11, 2005)

fished around the mouth for 4 hours today got a few bites nothing made it to shore though. :S Saw some fish jumping. A bass boat went by I was still there when they came back. They said they got a few bites but nothing in the boat. Maybe it will get better after this next storm passes.


----------



## Jeff2017 (May 18, 2004)

Can you go from Piqua to Troy on the GMR with out taking the boat out to go around anything like dams or other obstructions? Also is there a good place in Piqua to set a small boat in and leave a vehicle? I know where the small boat ramp is in troy but not sure about the Piqua end. Is there anyone that goes from Piqua to Troy in a small boat with any good suggestions?


----------



## MSB (Apr 7, 2005)

On the south end of Piqua, on Country Road 25A, there is a very small park just 300 yards south of Piqua's dam (just a parking lot and 1 picnic table). There is no boat ramp, but if you have a canoe or light boat you can easily carry it to the water and leave your car in the paved lot until dark. I will try to find the name of this park and post it at a later date. From that park all the way to the boat ramp in Troy, there are no dams or major obstructions. There are a few shallow spots when the water is low, like last weekend, which causes you to dodge very large rocks while in swift water. There is also one spot of somewhat swift rapids that is just south of the covered bridge on Elden Road. This section is always fun in a canoe with paddles, but somewhat stressful when a trolling motor battery is at your feet. The river also splits in multiple locations, but most water rejoins the main flow at some point down stream. I usually stay left when presented with multiple flow options down this stretch. 

Anything not answered sufficiently or other questions, just let me know.


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

I agree w/MSB, float from the park on 25-A down to Troy is good. Here's a link to access points on GMR:

http://www.dnr.ohio.gov/watercraft/boat/rivers/grmiami.html

The float from Rte 41 down to Tipp City is good, there is a park w/boat ramp there in Tipp. There is a boat ramp in Piqua if you want to launch a small boat above the power plant dam, its on the west side of the river, near first bridge above the dam i think.

Some of the bridges on the GMR aren't clearly marked as to access, or are difficult to launch from. It's helpful if you get a chance to scout the area ahead of time.


----------



## crickwader (Feb 25, 2005)

The Miami Conservancy District has produced an excellent map of the GMR. It shows access points, dam locations, and a ton of other good stuff. The map covers the GMR from Indian to Hamilton. Their point is to enjoy and respect this great river while keeping safety at the top of your trip list. You can order a free copy of the map or download it here.

http://www.miamiconservancy.org/


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Do you ever have any luck with northern pike in the upper part of the GMR?


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

We've caught northerns while fishing for smallmouth - they are definitely in there. I'm speculating we'd catch more if we tried for them, maybe with chub minnows or a large spinnerbait. The bait store owner told me there's a better population of pike south of Troy.


----------



## MSB (Apr 7, 2005)

I agree with Chrsvic. We too target smallmouths, but I have heard many times of a good population of northerns south of Troy.


----------



## newbreed (May 4, 2004)

Also have always heard of a decent population in the Loramie Creek and where it spills into the GMR by Lockington.


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

Here's a photo i took of my fishing buddy with a northern from the GMR, back in sept 2003. He caught it on a tiny #3 rapala, 4lb line on ultralight. Fish was hooked in the corner of his mouth, pure luck that he got it in. (hopefully photo shows up.)


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

thats a great looking picture


----------



## newbreed (May 4, 2004)

That is a great picture .....


----------



## Cowanmuskie (Aug 3, 2004)

Beautiful fish!! Practice catch and release, the future of fishing depends on good sportsmen and sportswomen.


----------

